# Maldini:"I cinesi del Milan? Li ho incontrati e ho pensato...".



## admin (4 Giugno 2017)

*Maldini:"I cinesi del Milan? Li ho incontrati e ho pensato...".*

Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2017)

Mah, questo continuo sfottere e guardare dall'alto in basso non è proprio simpatico, è?


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2017)

Era una battuta ? perché non l'ho capita


----------



## VonVittel (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Non sei l'unghia di Baresi. 
Finto milanista


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2017)

Una sola parola: Perchè?


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Paolo sono cresciuto con il tuo mito.. però basta eh


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco, ma lo rispetto troppo per permettermi di fargli qualsivoglia appunto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2017)

Paolo , io ti amo ... però per cortesia basta .


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Ed andare in nazionale a fare nulla è meglio vero?

Dai abbiamo capito voleva fare il Galliani del nuovo corso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Ma perchè questo ancora parla della nuova società? cioè fatti la tua vita e basta parlare a vanvera sui nuovi proprietari. Io lo amo follemente ma dire anche basta mo.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. *Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni.* Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



e infatti cosa ? ma vogliamo dare tempo alla nuova dirigenza ? 

non capisco se è ironico, rosica o chissà cosa. 
sembra sacchi che si sente sempre in diritto di sputare sentenze sul milan e su chi lo allena.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2017)

Se sa qualcosa a noi nascosto che lo dica però...


----------



## Crox93 (4 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se sa qualcosa a noi nascosto che lo dica però...



Ma cosa vuoi che sappia... rosica e basta perchè voleva il posto da DS solo perchè di chiama Maldini. Zero esperienza.
Inoltre sarebbe ora iniziasse a farsi i suoi. Le nostre strade si dividono e comincio ad esserne felice


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Giugno 2017)

Fai il bravo Paolo... non mi far dire cose di cui mi pentirei, su...


----------



## Doc55 (4 Giugno 2017)

Se È' a conoscenza di qualcosa per il rispetto che deve alla maglia e ai suoi tifosi dovrebbe parlare chiaramente ed assumersi le sue responsabilità', chiarendo anche se si tratta di sensazioni o di fatti. Nascondersi dietro l' ambiguità o l' allusione è azione sgradevole, non degna di un grande calciatore quale sicuramente è' stato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

Eh beh in effetti passare da un bell'uomo come Silvio a dei poveri cinesini giallini con gli occhi a mandorla è veramente terrificante. Mi chiedo cosa sia stato a fargli capire tutto di loro o ad inquietarlo così tanto alla sola vista. Saranno mica arrivati in ciabatte? Perchè in quel caso meglio l'entrata trionfale in elicottero eh...
Sono cresciuto con lui capitano e leggenda indiscussa ed ero incavolato nero e triste per com'è andata la sua ultima a San Siro ma devo notare che è stato si, un grande calciatore e un grande capitano ma fuori dal capo uomo di poco conto. Come persona non va distante da un Galliani qualunque, scaltro e faccendiere; mostra un'ambiguità che è a dir poco da pelle d'oca. Si saranno anche scontrati ma sono più simili di quanto non si possa pensare.
Fosse onesto direbbe cosa gli è stato offerto di fare e cosa invece voleva fare lui, invece sta zitto facendo credere di farlo per il bene del Milan, quando in realtà il signore è Fassone che di cose da dire forse ne avrebbe ma rimane in silenzio; in più deride continuamente il nuovo Milan con frecciatine come queste e parole vuote miste a sorrisini ironici. Anche Del Piero è stato trattato di m. da Agnelli, non è in società eccetera ma non lo senti mai fare dichiarazioni del genere. Che tristezza che Paolo si riveli così. L'altra sera guardavo il video di alcuni giocatori ed ex giocatori che raccontavano qualcosa su Totti per rendergli omaggio e per celebrarlo in occasione del suo addio; tutti hanno raccontato qualcosa che rendesse l'idea di cosa è stato il Totti uomo e il Totti capitano per il calcio mondiale, italiano e per Roma. Paolo è stato l'unico che è riuscito ad incensarsi e autocelebrarsi dicendo che dopo un suo lancio "teso, bellissimo" (testuale), Totti gli aveva detto:"quanto sei forte". A mio parere, è stato triste, fuori dal coro e fuori luogo in un'occasione del genere, onorando un altro grande capitano. Come se avesse voluto sminuirlo, come se non accettasse che sono esistiti altri grandi capitani. Sono piccole cose, sciocchezze forse, ma che ti fanno capire molto più di quello che sembrino.
Meno male che abbiamo avuto anche Baresi.


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2017)

Più passa il tempo più mi convinco che le sue capacità nel rettangolo di gioco siano inversamente proporzionali alle sue capacità fuori dal rettangolo di gioco


----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

scusate, stavolta non ha detto niente di sbagliato, oppure qualcuno qui crede che il Milan abbia un proprietario cinese?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Giugno 2017)

Mah, per me si fa di acidi


----------



## Black (4 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Paolo se stai zitto su questo tema è meglio. Gattuso ha fatto vedere cosa significa amare i colori rossoneri, tu no!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Ti rode un po', capitano.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2017)

Dalle sue parole pare non sia convinto del progetto. Bisogna vedere se siano dettate da una sua presunta antipatia verso i cinesi perchè non gli hanno dato il ruolo che voleva, oppure sono sue convinzioni. Io, ovviamente, mi auguro che sbagli.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed andare in nazionale a fare nulla è meglio vero?
> 
> Dai abbiamo capito voleva fare il Galliani del nuovo corso.



Ha veramente stancato


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> scusate, stavolta non ha detto niente di sbagliato, oppure qualcuno qui crede che il Milan abbia un proprietario cinese?



Ma per favore dai


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti rode un po', capitano.



Eh abbastanza


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed andare in nazionale a fare nulla è meglio vero?
> 
> Dai abbiamo capito voleva fare il Galliani del nuovo corso.


Colpito e affondato.
Ho avuto la stessa sensazione.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed andare in nazionale a fare nulla è meglio vero?
> 
> Dai abbiamo capito voleva fare il Galliani del nuovo corso.



Infatti! Dal suo atteggiamento irrisorio di superiorità e con la frase "non c'erano le condizioni" sembra che sia stato lui a rifiutare un ruolo di primo piano nel nuovo Milan. Invece credo sia l'esatto contrario. Secondo me Fassone e la proprietà, quando hanno sentito il ruolo che Maldini voleva ricoprire, si sono messi a ridere e lo hanno accompagnato alla porta. Questo spiegherebbe tutto.


----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore dai



ma dai, non crederai che il Milan sia cinese...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> ma dai, non crederai che il Milan sia cinese...



Ma sei umano?!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> ma dai, non crederai che il Milan sia cinese...


Cosa vorresti insinuare? Parla, siamo tutt'orecchie


----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma sei umano?!



no, mi sto solo chiedendo da dove arrivino i soldi spesi per Musacchio, Kessie, Biglia... non ditemi che li sta mettendo David Li per favore...


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> ma dai, non crederai che il Milan sia cinese...



AhahahAhahahaha hai ragione e' sempre di Berlusconi


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> no, mi sto solo chiedendo da dove arrivino i soldi spesi per Musacchio, Kessie, Biglia... non ditemi che li sta mettendo David Li per favore...



O sei un troll o sei pazzo.

Haxia è dentro fino al collo nell'acquisizione del Milan, direi che basta come risposta.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> no, mi sto solo chiedendo da dove arrivino i soldi spesi per Musacchio, Kessie, Biglia... non ditemi che li sta mettendo David Li per favore...


Sono investitori dietro di lui. Che lui fosse solo un intermediario era una cosa risaputa.


----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cosa vorresti insinuare? Parla, siamo tutt'orecchie



insinuo che dopo il closing/liberazione ero così contento che non mi sono più interessato delle evoluzioni societarie, ma a distanza di 2 mesi mi pare non si sia mossa una foglia: si sono sbloccati gli investimenti esteri cinesi? mi pare che la versione ufficiale preveda lo sblocco del capitale cinese per ripagare Elliott: per me è una balla colossale, Elliott ha già un accordo con un colosso/magnate a cui girare le azioni milaniste non appena cadrà la maschera ai Mr Li Bo Been ecc..... magari alla fine il colosso sarà un cinese, avrà pure gli occhi a mandorla ma non saranno gli occhi di Li, dunque Maldini ha fatto bene a non fidarsi.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> no, mi sto solo chiedendo da dove arrivino i soldi spesi per Musacchio, Kessie, Biglia... non ditemi che li sta mettendo David Li per favore...



Soldi di BellusKonehh!!11
Ahahahah, ma dai..


----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono investitori dietro di lui. Che lui fosse solo un intermediario era una cosa risaputa.



a me piacerebbe sapere chi sono questi investitori


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2017)

*Basta. Si torna on topic. Basta con le varie teorie complottistiche.*


----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2017)

Con due parole si è praticamente fregato da solo...

E infatti. 

Infatti cosa paolo?? 

Cosa hanno già fatto per poter dire queste parole? 
Te lo dico io.
1. Ci hanno salvato da quei due maledetti. ( e potrei già fermarmi qui per dare loro tutta la mia riconoscenza). 

2. Hanno dato in mano la società a due dirigenti che al momento si sono dimostrati persone serie, capaci e lavoratori stakanovisti.
3. Stanno facendo tornare la passione a molti tifosi, quella che hanno distrutto i due maledetti. Quelli che hai citato tu.. Il salto da Berlusconi ai cinesi. 

4. Finalmente si può parlare di calcio mercato, quello vero, non di parametri zero, prestiti e altre amenità varie.

Mi fermo qui... Ma potrei andare avanti. 
Perché queste tue allusioni non mi sono proprio piaciute. 
Se devi dire qualcosa, dilla.
Ci hai abituato a ben altro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Mi piacerebbe vederla questa intervista, per capire con che tono ha detto questa cosa. Ma non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso. Resta il fatto che questi Cinesi per ora stanno operando decisamente bene. Quindi caro Paolo, sei un idolo, un mito etc. Ma se hai qualcosa di personale con loro, tienitelo per te stesso, grazie.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> scusate, stavolta non ha detto niente di sbagliato, oppure qualcuno qui crede che il Milan abbia un proprietario cinese?



Possiamo tagliare certi commenti ora Admin o é le cito sparare qualsiasi m...ata?
P.s. Scusa Admin, non avevo lettomla pagina 4, sei giá intervenuto.
Sorry


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2017)

.
[MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] NON devi postare link esterni. C'è il ban.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Giugno 2017)

Ho visto l'intervista. Non mi sono mai piaciute le uscite di Maldini riguardo alla nuova dirigenza, ma stavolta non ha detto nulla di che. Gran parte di quanto riportato è stato detto da Fazio, e Maldini sorridendo ha detto soltanto "Sisi è un bel salto.. Sono stato contattato, ma non c'erano le condizioni per accettare".


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'intervista. Non mi sono mai piaciute le uscite di Maldini riguardo alla nuova dirigenza, ma stavolta non ha detto nulla di che. Gran parte di quanto riportato è stato detto da Fazio, e Maldini sorridendo ha detto soltanto "Sisi è un bel salto.. Sono stato contattato, ma non c'erano le condizioni per accettare".



Ha anche mimato però un gesto con le mani come dire "non esiste che vado con i cinesi, zero"


----------



## sbrodola (5 Giugno 2017)

Vista ora anch'io, niente di che. Praticamente Fazio dice: "passare da Berlusconi ai cinesi è un bel salto" Maldini rispone. "l'ho pensato anch'io e infatti..." facendo segno con le mani come a dire: non si è concluso nulla tra noi.
Poi prosegue dicendo che bisogna essere pronti ad investitori stranieri, ma che lui non ha trovato le condizioni per entrare in società.
Nulla di nuovo e nulla di particolarmente critico.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".


Gattuso è un allenatore, ed il suo obiettivo un giorno sarebbe allenare il Milan di prima squadra, come è legittimo e naturale che sia. Magari avrebbe già queste capacità, come presumiamo le avesse già Zidane, per allenare il Real, quando faceva il secondo ad Ancelotti in quella posizione, ma ha preferito seguire il piano di crescita propostogli dal club, accettando con consapevole umiltà di crescere ed imparare in un nuovo ambito professionale, onde essere degno in futuro dell'onore cui aspira. Una scelta saggia e lodevole, specie se corroborata, dal lato del club, da un impegno all'analisi del suo percorso di crescita e ad una corretta valutazione di esso ai fini delle successive decisioni. Non si vede perché Maldini non avrebbe potuto accettare analogo percorso professionale per i ruoli di dirigenti del club, decisamente più lontani dal suo background professionale rispetto a quello di allenatore. Non vi sono effettivamente motivazioni razionali e di senso alla base di questo rifiuto, sicché è legittimo presumere un suo effettivo disinteresse ad impegni in ambito calcistico post carriera, peraltro confermato dai rifiuti di analoghe proposte fatte in passato da altri clubs (Paris Saint Germain su tutti, con Leonardo). La vicenda dovrebbe concludersi qui, i rilievi nei confronti della nuova proprietà, poiché indimostrati, paiono ad oggi essere alquanto vacui; rimane invece forte la sensazione di una persona, Maldini, prigioniera del proprio mito tecnico, con un autocompiacimento quasi estetico che pare del tutto fuori luogo quando le porte del rettangolo verde si chiudono per sempre, ed occorre dimostrare, a quasi cinquanta anni di età, di avere altro sotto quella miracolosa, intangibile, e da tempo riposta maglia rossonera numero tre.


----------



## mistergao (5 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Boh, devo dargli atto di essere una persona coerente, il che non è poco. Non penso che ce l’abbia su con la nuova proprietà, molto semplicemente non lo convincono. Poi, ovviamente, va da Fazio, questi gli chiede cosa pensa di Yongyong Li e lui risponde di conseguenza, tutto qui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2017)

Paolo ora non mi diventare da milanista a berlusconiano..dai..sei stato LA LEGGENDA...per noi tifosi queste parole non sono belle..

Da milanisti dobbiamo sperare tutti insieme che questi cinesi siano MEGLIO di berlusconi (di certo meglio dell'ultimo decennio vergognoso ci vuole poco)


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Giugno 2017)

" Io so io e voi non siete un c..." cit.

Vedendo l'intervista io ho solo visto una grande spocchia che l'ha aiutato nella grande carriera da giocatore ma ora di certo lo sta ostacolando. La sua uscita non ha alcun senso se non nel voler mettere in cattiva luce i nuovi proprietari. 

Capisco bene perchè la società non gli abbia affidato incarichi importanti.


----------



## Eziomare (5 Giugno 2017)

Cos'avra' voluto dire?
Era una battuta mal riuscita?


----------



## Eziomare (5 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2017)

Alcuni interventi contro Paolo sono agghiaccianti.
Vuole essere Galliani, berlusconiano.. ma fatemi il piacere, ha risposto solo alla solita stupidissima domanda. Non lo convincono i Cinesi: prendetene atto e non insultatelo paragonandolo ai 2 demoni santiddio


----------



## Aragorn (5 Giugno 2017)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Boh, devo dargli atto di essere una persona coerente, il che non è poco. Non penso che ce l’abbia su con la nuova proprietà, molto semplicemente non lo convincono. Poi, ovviamente, va da Fazio, questi gli chiede cosa pensa di Yongyong Li e lui risponde di conseguenza, tutto qui.



Che non lo convincano ci può stare, ha tutto il diritto di farsi le proprie idee senza farsi contagiare dall'euforia generale. Però potrebbe essere un po' più chiaro nell'esposizione dei suoi dubbi: prima ha detto che il problema era il progetto, poi ha affermato che non è tornato per l'incompatibilità con Mirabelli, adesso rilascia queste dichiarazioni che definire enigmatiche è un eufemismo. Boh, chi lo capisce è bravo


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Alcuni interventi contro Paolo sono agghiaccianti.
> Vuole essere Galliani, berlusconiano.. ma fatemi il piacere, ha risposto solo alla solita stupidissima domanda. Non lo convincono i Cinesi: prendetene atto e non insultatelo paragonandolo ai 2 demoni santiddio



Io non ho detto che è berlusconiano..
Io AMO Maldini..per me è lo sportivo più grande di sempre 

Però non capisco il suo continuare a portare sempre un certo paragone ingombrante col Milan berlusconiano (il primo)...premesso che quella squadra è e sarà per sempre irripetibile, ma poi nello sport non è che esiste solo l'essere al Top oppure non essere nemmeno considerabili..è bello anche vincere con tanto tanto lavoro e abilità non solo perché si dispone del quadruplo delle risorse altrui (per altro requisito non sempre sufficiente)..

Poi io non vorrei ricordare a Maldini che quello è anche il Milan che ha lasciato che chiudesse con San Siro che lo fischiava e senza regalargli un minimo di tributo..quando per Baresi invece avevano addirittura organizzato un evento apposito..


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2017)

Mi viene fortemente il sospetto che Maldini sia, per dirla in breve, razzista.
E quindi non vuole avere niente a che fare con i "cinesi", a prescindere da progetto e ruolo che avrebbe avuto in società.
Solo così si può spiegare tanto scetticismo a priori, senza averci mai avuto a che fare, e anche a posteriori, nonostante stiano operando bene sul mercato dopo anni di vacche magre.

Inoltre è alquanto grottesco che quasi difenda Berlusconi, che ok ci e gli ha fatto vincere tutto, ma in pochi anni ha smantellato una squadra forte e vincente, preso per le mele tutti i tifosi, intrallazzato con Galliani e tenuto lontano dal Milan lo stesso Maldini.
Insomma, forse i tifosi (io per primo) hanno sempre dato tanto peso alle parole del Capitano perchè supponevano che dietro ci fossero razionalità, intelligenza e cuore, ma forse non è così, quantomeno sui primi due elementi (e forse anche sul terzo, perchè se ami il Milan lo ami sia che sia cinese, finlandese, tedesco o italiano).


----------



## Konrad (5 Giugno 2017)

Una domanda...ma chi erano Presidente e AD quando c'è stato l'agghiacciante addio al calcio di Maldini?
Li e Fassone?

Ma mi faccia il piacere...ho adorato il Maldini giocatore...ma l'ex giocatore ha molta moltissima strada polverosa da percorrere...altroché


----------



## Jonnys (5 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi viene fortemente il sospetto che Maldini sia, per dirla in breve, razzista.
> E quindi non vuole avere niente a che fare con i "cinesi", a prescindere da progetto e ruolo che avrebbe avuto in società.
> Solo così si può spiegare tanto scetticismo a priori, senza averci mai avuto a che fare, e anche a posteriori, nonostante stiano operando bene sul mercato dopo anni di vacche magre.
> 
> ...



Io sono della tua stessa opinione! Alla fine le parole sono state dette da Fazio che voleva buttarla sul ridere ma lui ha fatto un gesto con le mani come per dire: "io con questi non voglio averci nulla a che fare. voi siete voi (cinesi)! io sono io (milanese doc)!". infatti subito dopo dice una frase di circostanza sugli investitori stranieri nel calcio e 10 secondi dopo ribadisce: "si mi hanno cercato ma non c'erano le condizioni" (come per dire, io l'uomo immagine a voi cinesi non lo vengo a fare!)


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2017)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Io sono della tua stessa opinione! Alla fine le parole sono state dette da Fazio che voleva buttarla sul ridere ma lui ha fatto un gesto con le mani come per dire: "io con questi non voglio averci nulla a che fare. voi siete voi (cinesi)! io sono io (milanese doc)!". infatti subito dopo dice una frase di circostanza sugli investitori stranieri nel calcio e 10 secondi dopo ribadisce: "si mi hanno cercato ma non c'erano le condizioni" (come per dire, io l'uomo immagine a voi cinesi non lo vengo a fare!)



Insomma ignoranza a livelli altissimi, roba da Salvini e Borghezio


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che è berlusconiano..
> Io AMO Maldini..per me è lo sportivo più grande di sempre
> 
> Però non capisco il suo continuare a portare sempre un certo paragone ingombrante col Milan berlusconiano (il primo)...premesso che quella squadra è e sarà per sempre irripetibile, ma poi nello sport non è che esiste solo l'essere al Top oppure non essere nemmeno considerabili..è bello anche vincere con tanto tanto lavoro e abilità non solo perché si dispone del quadruplo delle risorse altrui (per altro requisito non sempre sufficiente)..
> ...



Anche io adoro Paolo, perchè prima ancora d'essere una bandiera del Milan è stato un grandissimo sportivo, un personaggio "pulito", un esempio per i giovani, ben lontano dallo squallore attuale. 
Credo che il 90% non l'abbia neppure sentita l'intervista (sul canale rai, facile da trovare).
E' bellissima, parla della passione per lo sport, il padre (con gli occhi lucidi), delle difficoltà del ritiro, dei figli e delle aspettative sui giovani esagerate per 22 minuti e 24 secondi.

Lo spezzone sui Cinesi?
Una manciata di secondi (37 per l'esattezza) in cui Fazio scherza e Paolo sta al gioco, ma conclude seriosamente: "Dobbiamo essere pronti agli investitori stranieri che arrivano a comprare le nostre squadre e non solo [...] per me in quella occasione non c'erano le condizioni per rientrare".
Merita critiche o addirittura insulti per questo? Non scherziamo. Leggere alcuni commenti è molto grave, non posso credere basti uno scorcio, probabilmente anche travisato, di un'intervista per additare con certi epiteti Paolo.
Ripeto: molti non hanno visto con che spirito parlava.

Comunque aggiungo benzina al fuoco: Paolo si è anche emozionato per lo striscione della curva nord per il suo ultimo derby che lo considerava sempre "rivale-leale". Sarà forse traditore anche per questo?



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi viene fortemente il sospetto che Maldini sia, per dirla in breve, razzista.
> E quindi non vuole avere niente a che fare con i "cinesi", a prescindere da progetto e ruolo che avrebbe avuto in società.
> Solo così si può spiegare tanto scetticismo a priori, senza averci mai avuto a che fare, e anche a posteriori, nonostante stiano operando bene sul mercato dopo anni di vacche magre.
> 
> ...



Maldini razzista? Sua moglie è venezuelana...
Difende talmente tanto berlusconi che negli ultimi anni di presidenza non ha fatto altro che criticarlo per gli scarsissimi investimenti.
Memoria cortissima.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".



Ah, ecco,ieri sera ho scordato di vederla e devo recuperare il video. Ma comunque, Paolo,io ti adoro,ma al momento ti consiglio il silenzio su questa faccenda, davvero. Rispetto il tuo punto di vista se sei perplesso, ma per noi non è bello sentire questo scetticismo da parte tua.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Maldini razzista? Sua moglie è venezuelana...
> Difende talmente tanto berlusconi che negli ultimi anni di presidenza non ha fatto altro che criticarlo per gli scarsissimi investimenti.
> Memoria cortissima.



Sì beh, quando si parla di familiari si tende a sorvolare.
Conosco una marea di gente che dice peste e corna degli stranieri e poi però sono sposati con romene, filippine e brasiliane. E come motivazione per quanto riguarda la differenza di giudizio adducono la frase "Eh ma mia moglie è da tanti anni in Italia, ormai è italiana, anzi la gente del suo Paese gli fa schifo, è venuta via apposta" ecc..ecc..

La frase su Berlusconi l'ha detta, non si tratta di memoria corta ma di analizzare oggettivamente i fatti.
Invece di dire "è un bel salto" bastava dire "Berlusconi non ha fatto niente negli ultimi anni, il salto non può che essere in positivo".


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì beh, quando si parla di familiari si tende a sorvolare.
> Conosco una marea di gente che dice peste e corna degli stranieri e poi però sono sposati con romene, filippine e brasiliane. E come motivazione per quanto riguarda la differenza di giudizio adducono la frase "Eh ma mia moglie è da tanti anni in Italia, ormai è italiana, anzi la gente del suo Paese gli fa schifo, è venuta via apposta" ecc..ecc..
> 
> La frase su Berlusconi l'ha detta, non si tratta di memoria corta ma di analizzare oggettivamente i fatti.
> Invece di dire "è un bel salto" bastava dire "Berlusconi non ha fatto niente negli ultimi anni, il salto non può che essere in positivo".



Quindi doveva dire quello che piace a te?
Se Fazio, col suo solito modo di fare tra l'ironico ed imbarazzato, gli chiede se è un bel salto Maldini doveva inca**arsi e seriosamente rispondere: "Berlusconi non ha fatto nulla, il cambio non può che essere positivo".
Ma dai sù, era un momento scherzoso telefonato con tanto di sorrisini ed applausi del pubblico.

Sul discorso razzismo sorvoliamo, mi spiace ma hai detto una castroneria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche io adoro Paolo, perchè prima ancora d'essere una bandiera del Milan è stato un grandissimo sportivo, un personaggio "pulito", un esempio per i giovani, ben lontano dallo squallore attuale.
> Credo che il 90% non l'abbia neppure sentita l'intervista (sul canale rai, facile da trovare).
> E' bellissima, parla della passione per lo sport, il padre (con gli occhi lucidi), delle difficoltà del ritiro, dei figli e delle aspettative sui giovani esagerate per 22 minuti e 24 secondi.
> 
> ...



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quindi doveva dire quello che piace a te?
> Se Fazio, col suo solito modo di fare tra l'ironico ed imbarazzato, gli chiede se è un bel salto Maldini doveva inca**arsi e seriosamente rispondere: "Berlusconi non ha fatto nulla, il cambio non può che essere positivo".
> Ma dai sù, era un momento scherzoso telefonato con tanto di sorrisini ed applausi del pubblico.
> 
> Sul discorso razzismo sorvoliamo, mi spiace ma hai detto una castroneria.



A me sembra che non perda occasione per andare contro alla nuova società, punto.
Questo è il mio pensiero, il che non vuol dire che sia veramente razzista.
Semplicemente, a furia di dire sempre le stesse cose e di parlare più a priori che a posteriori, rischia di dare un'impressione negativa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche io adoro Paolo, perchè prima ancora d'essere una bandiera del Milan è stato un grandissimo sportivo, un personaggio "pulito", un esempio per i giovani, ben lontano dallo squallore attuale.
> Credo che il 90% non l'abbia neppure sentita l'intervista (sul canale rai, facile da trovare).
> E' bellissima, parla della passione per lo sport, il padre (con gli occhi lucidi), delle difficoltà del ritiro, dei figli e delle aspettative sui giovani esagerate per 22 minuti e 24 secondi.
> 
> ...



Io non ho avuto modo di sentire l'intervista, mi baso nel commentare su quello che è stato postato..bene se Paolo come sempre si è distinto con la sua classe..

Tieni presente che al tempo in cui è stato contattato io difesi Paolo per la sua scelta..


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi viene fortemente il sospetto che Maldini sia, per dirla in breve, razzista.
> E quindi non vuole avere niente a che fare con i "cinesi", a prescindere da progetto e ruolo che avrebbe avuto in società.
> Solo così si può spiegare tanto scetticismo a priori, senza averci mai avuto a che fare, e anche a posteriori, nonostante stiano operando bene sul mercato dopo anni di vacche magre.
> 
> ...


Magari mi sbaglio ma ho la sensazione che Maldini non voglia legare il suo nome a questa proprietà perché teme che questa avventura possa finire male.... Per quanto abbia sempre pensato che Maldini abbia un'alta opinione di sé, avevo trovato strane ed eccessive le sue dichiarazioni riferite al ruolo da occupare nella dirigenza. Ho come l'impressione che si tratti di una scusa, a maggior ragione se è vero che accetterà il ruolo di team manager della Nazionale. Fondamentalmente Maldini non sa se questo progetto potrà veramente diventare vincente e prima di legarsi ad un "Thohir rossonero" vuole capire l'evolversi della situazione. Se ci avesse comprato davvero Jack Ma come si vaneggiava qualche tempo fa, dubito avrebbe rifiutato l'incarico anche in presenza di Fassone e Mirabelli. Attenzione non lo sto difendendo perché credo che un vero rossonero debba sposare un progetto di rinascita dopo la distruzione portata dal malefico duo, ma credo che il vero nodo della questione non sia il ruolo, come molti sostengono.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini, intervistato da Fabio Fazio su Rai 3 a Che Tempo Che Fa, è tornato, tra le altre, anche sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Ecco le parole dell'ex capitano rossonero:"La nuova proprietà del Milan? Ho avuto degli incontri. Quando li ho visti ho pensato che passare da Berlusconi a loro era un bel salto, e infatti… Non c’erano le condizioni. Scherzi a parte, dobbiamo essere pronti a investitori stranieri".


Ribadisco per l'ennesima volta la mia stima incondizionata nei confronti di Paolo Maldini...
Il giorno che dirà o farà qualcosa che non mi trova concorde mi limiterò ad esprimere il mio dissenso senza che il nostro ''rapporto'' venga minimamente intaccato...
Giusta o sbagliata che sia...piaccia o non piaccia... ha preso una decisione in buonafede seguendo il suo istinto ed il suo pensiero...si può considerare una colpa grave?...a mio parere assolutamente no
In questa vicenda resto sempre al fianco di Paolo...il tempo dirà se ci siamo sbagliati...


----------

